# On the Character of a True Theologian -- Herman Witsius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2008)

Most, but not all, of Herman Witsius' famous discourse, _On the Character of a True Theologian_, is available online in English here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

Joel Beeke: 



> Witsius' inaugural, _On the Character of a True Theologian_, is a masterpiece which exemplifies his own dictum: "He alone is a true theologian who adds the practical to the theoretical part of religion." Like all of Witsius' writings, this address marries profound intellect with spiritual passion. All Christians, but especially theological students and ministers, would do well to peruse it prayerfully and repeatedly.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Most, but not all, of Herman Witsius' famous discourse, _On the Character of a True Theologian_, is available online in English here.



Has much of his stuff been re-published in English recently?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Most, but not all, of Herman Witsius' famous discourse, _On the Character of a True Theologian_, is available online in English here.
> ...



Beeke and Pederson cite the following (_Meet the Puritans_, pp. 815-823):

_The Apostles' Creed_ (P&R, 2 vols., 1993)
_The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_ (P&R, 2 vols., 1990)
_The Lord's Prayer_ (P&R, 1994)
_On the Character of a True Theologian_ (RAP, 1994)

Note: I have provided links to older online editions of the first two in the links manager.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



 I forgot all about that stuff.


----------



## MW (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Beeke and Pederson cite the following (_Meet the Puritans_, pp. 815-823):
> 
> _The Apostles' Creed_ (P&R, 2 vols., 1993)
> _The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_ (P&R, 2 vols., 1990)
> ...



There's also his Animadversiones Irenicae translated with notes by Thomas Bell and printed 1807, but not reprinted since. I quoted a portion of it somewhere on this board.


----------

